# SDS drill to mix thinset



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I never tried an sds drill as a mixer---

I used a 1/2" Milwaukee Hole Shooter for years---that works---you need a slow speed,High torque drill---

Last year I bought a mud mixer---I like that,but it is only good for mixing mud and would be a silly purchase for a one time job.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty sure that the Bulldog can be switched between hammer and regular drilling, so if you got a Jacobs chuck adaptor (which I believe are available) it should have no problem mixing thinset.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

as mike stated a high torque low speed drill is best suited for this.. ive seen several guys try to use regular drills for this sort of thing and they only burn out the motor on the drills as their not designed for mixing something thats very thick and heavy


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been using one of these for years with good results:

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-heavy-duty-spade-handle-drill-93632.html


----------



## TotalHomeworx (Jan 18, 2014)

That drill would be good for other things as well as that so it may be a good purchase otherwise I would just rent one.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

None of the Bulldogs have a slow speed (low RPM) setting as far as I know. They have variable speed trigger with max speed of around 1,200-1,500 RPM. Not good for mixing thinset at all. If you try to feather the trigger to mix slowly the motor will heat-up & burn-out. If you try to mix at 1,200 RPM, well, all he## will break out.
If you really want a dual purpose drill, a quality, corded, high amp, 2-speed, 1/2" hammer drill can do OK mixing some thinset IF you're carefull not to let it overheat. They are fine for a DIY'er drilling small diameter holes (~3/8") in masonry and OK for holes up to around 3/4" max.
The Bulldogs are faster & better for masonry drilling & good for a bit of chipping, but the bits are expensive too.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Midwest brings up a good point about the speed. You'd be better off buying something more suited for the task.


----------

